# New guy with Curado Q's



## JSimpson65 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello All,

I'm new to this site and have been reading up a bit. I'm in the middle of tearing down an old Curado (maybe 15 yrs old or so with lots of wading/surf fishing time). I have ordered a set of ceramic spool bearings from Boca Bearing as the old ones have gotten pretty gritty. I see how the left side is held in with the little wire clip, but I'm not sure how to remove the right (handle) side one. Can I just lightly tap it out from the inside with a wooden dowel and tap the new one in the same way?

I'm also thinking to replace the drag washers. They're pretty old and the larger diameter one looks a little fuzzy around the edges. I assume the Carbontex ones are an improvement over stock? That seems to be the general consensus from what I've read. I'm thinking about heading over to the Fishing Show in Houston this weekend. Anyone know if I would be able to find the drag washers there? If not, I guess I can go by FTU to see what they have. If I go Carbontex drag is there a preferred grease or just any will work?

Sorry if I'm asking basic questions. I've done a little searching and haven't seen specific info on the handle-side bearing removal.

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Yes on tapping out the cast control bearing. Dont know if Carbontex will have a booth there or not. FTU only carries the stock washers. Carbontex recommends the Cal's Drag grease, but they told me that the Shimano grease will do...Dip


----------



## JSimpson65 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you sir for the info.

Looks like I'll check out the fishing show (already told my son we're going on Saturday) and if I dont find the drag washers I guess I'll order them and the Cal's Drag grease online.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

I've used the carbontex with shimano grease, no problems. You will get *alot *more drag force out of em. I think the dartanium's have a smoother start up........but if your not worried about that then the carbon ones are a really nice upgrade.


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

The bearings can easily be removed by taking a paperclip. Straighten out about 1-2 inches and put a 1/8 inch long 90 degree bend or "hook" at the end of the straight section. This "hook" can be inserted in the bearing and used to pull it out.

Charles


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

my dumb here but he is saying tap out to inside isn't he?, none of my will come out to the inside have to remove cap and push bearing to outside


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

trout250 said:


> my dumb here but he is saying tap out to inside isn't he?, none of my will come out to the inside have to remove cap and push bearing to outside


 He said, "Can I just lightly tap it out from the inside with a wooden dowel and tap the new one in the same way?" He's got the right idea..


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

right on if he pushes from inside out- gottca


----------



## JSimpson65 (Feb 20, 2012)

Ok, progress.

Bearings came out in about the same amount of time it took me to type this. Thanks.

One more question. In the attached photo, is the keyed part the pencil points to supposed to rotate? It is the part the washer fits into. Mine doesn't rotate, but from the other side the bearing does seem to rotate smoothly. This reel was pretty bad, so I'm trying to figure out if this is normal or a sign of bad corrosion.

Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## JSimpson65 (Feb 20, 2012)

After doing a little research with my good friend Mr. Google, it looks like this is the roller clutch bearing and sleeve, and I think it is not good that they are frozen. Sounds like I'm going to have to replace both? Anyone done this? looks like it goes from the outside in? Tap towards the inside with a socket? Is this something I might find at FTU?

Thanks again for putting up with my questions.

Joe


----------



## JSimpson65 (Feb 20, 2012)

Ok, seems like I'm talking to myself a little here, but I thought I would update.

Pulled the bearing (from inside to outside) and the bearing and sleeve are definately frozen together. Looks like I'll be buying replacements. If nothing else, this has been a pretty decent education in reel repair. Started out replacing the two spool bearings (ABEC-5 ceramics on order), then decided to upgrade drag washers (Carbontex, also in the mail as of yesterday) and now it looks like I'll make a trip to FTU tomorrow or Friday for the roller clutch bearing and sleeve.

Hopefully all this will actually end up with a useable reel!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Yes on the roller clutch bearing. It should rotate in one direction and that sleeve should slide out easily. if not and it is frozen.. You're done.. change both out. That bearing slides from the inside out bro.. not the other way. You can use a dowel rod. I've got a small piece of 1/2 copper tubing, short that I use to put on it and lightly tap it out with a small hammer. Good luck!


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Usually the bearing will just slide out. The side plate is graphite so it will not corrode which can cause the bearing to stick. Just lightly oil the bearing. Ask FTU to pre lubricate it for you. If you use too much the bearing will slip. When you reinstall it make sure the bottom of the bearing is flush with the pocket. If you seat it too deeply the handle could bind under heavy drag settings.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Bantam1 said:


> Usually the bearing will just slide out. The side plate is graphite so it will not corrode which can cause the bearing to stick. Just lightly oil the bearing. Ask FTU to pre lubricate it for you. If you use too much the bearing will slip. When you reinstall it make sure the bottom of the bearing is flush with the pocket. If you seat it too deeply the handle could bind under heavy drag settings.


While you're at it, change out the bearing on the end of the crank shaft. It will most certainly be bad. It is removed to the inside. Watch out for the spacer on it or below it. Set that back in before installing the new bearing. Bearing should be available at FTU. I think it's a 5-9-4 if I remember correctly. Dipsay will know for sure.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

BNT0031 size 5X9X3 (ID,OD,WD)
Make sure you oil that bearing and put a coating of grease on both sides. Helps protect it from corrosion..Dip


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

fishsmart said:


> The bearings can easily be removed by taking a paperclip. Straighten out about 1-2 inches and put a 1/8 inch long 90 degree bend or "hook" at the end of the straight section. This "hook" can be inserted in the bearing and used to pull it out.
> 
> Charles


X2


----------



## JSimpson65 (Feb 20, 2012)

Super Dave said:


> While you're at it, change out the bearing on the end of the crank shaft. It will most certainly be bad. It is removed to the inside. Watch out for the spacer on it or below it. Set that back in before installing the new bearing. Bearing should be available at FTU. I think it's a 5-9-4 if I remember correctly. Dipsay will know for sure.


Seemed like good advice. I bought the roller bearing & sleeve plus the little drive shaft bearing you mentioned today at FTU. The drive shaft bearing had two washers, but I "think" both were on the inside, between the E-clip and the bearing, not between the bearing and housing (outside). I say "think" because I didn't know they were there until they fell out while I was prying the bearing out. Looking at Shimano's schematic for the reel doesn't help a lot as they show two under the E-clip and a third between the bearing and sideplate. Does this sound right?

Also received my spool bearings in the mail today. I have all the bearings in now, just waiting on the Carbontex drag washers to show up.

As an aside, I was looking through the garage to find my other long lost Curado from about 15 years ago and found the box, warranty card, schematic, etc. for this reel, along with receipt from Academy, from 1997. I guess this reel and I have been around awhile! Now if I can just find the other Curado.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

The parts go in this order onto the drive shaft. Idle gear, bearing, tiny washer. Then install into the reel.......Then the plastic washer, and finally the brass washer. Following with the C-clip obviously. Good luck, those old curados keep going, and going, and going. :work:


----------



## JSimpson65 (Feb 20, 2012)

Reel is back together and working right again! The carbontex washers showed up in the mail today which was the only thing holding me up. I'm happy not only to get it back together and working the way it used to , but more satisfied that I did it myself and learned a lot about reel maintenance in the process. Now I'm looking to see what other reels I have that need a little work.

If the weather isn't too bad tomorrow I'm taking my son (6 yrs old) to do a little fishing tomorrow.

I really want to thank everyone who helped me along here. I'm sure it gets old seeing the same questions asked over and over again and you guys really went out of your way to offer help.

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Huge congrats bro! Glad ya got her back together. That's what makes it worth for me. Post up anytime!...Dip


----------

